# Anyone watching Nurse Jackie this season? SEASON SPOILERS



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

BEWARE - SPOILERS might be in this thread. I didn't know how to edit the thread title.



I'm surprised that there aren't any threads yet.

Jackie is doing her thing and really trying! I'm not liking the situation with her Brit MD friend. I'd like her to stick around. 

Interesting developments with her dating........


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

that is still on?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

yes, and loving every minute of it.

missing o'hara, worried about akalitus' forgetfulness, can't wait for cruz's return next week.

i admit the season opener was a little disappointing, though. starting with cruz gone, eddie and jackie rehired, and akalitus back in charge was reminiscent of dallas dreaming away a season.

and only a mention of the union involved restoring jackie? they could've done better.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, and loving every minute of it.
> 
> missing o'hara, worried about akalitus' forgetfulness, can't wait for cruz's return next week.
> 
> ...


Yes! Totally agree with all of your points. O'Hara gone = 
And, yes, things were 'tidied up' a little too neatly.

I didn't know Cruz was coming back though. Will be interesting to see where they take all of this. I want it to remain fresh, yet keep the good characters and maximize their parts!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I love this show.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Miss O'Hara but her doc replacement is OMG. She didn't get thru medical school with those did she?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

brebeans said:


> I didn't know Cruz was coming back though


it was in the preview following this weeks episode, apologies for dropping a spoiler, it wasn't on purpose.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm still watching and enjoying the show. Oops, just realized this isn't a spoiler thread - nothing major here...just notes about some changes in new season.



Spoiler



Blonde doc - holy crap, Batman! I wonder where that whole thing will end up. How could she hide her stoopid enough to be hired as an actual doctor? Ok, I get it but still...

On a superficial note, glad Jackie grew her hair out. Didn't like the uber-short hair.  Last season it was a little longer and now longer still. yay (I'm easily entertained)

Interesting how pharmacist guy seems to have fallen for her and now she has a potential love interest in the new cop guy. Ex-husband a total dick.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Come on, people! If you want to discuss a show, start an actual season or episode thread. Creating these types of threads just confuses things.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

john4200 said:


> Come on, people! If you want to discuss a show, start an actual season or episode thread. Creating these types of threads just confuses things.


Sorry...thought we had created a thread for this season. I guess we can add spoilers to the top.

Calm down, it's only a tv discussion forum..


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> it was in the preview following this weeks episode, apologies for dropping a spoiler, it wasn't on purpose.


Not a problem I don't get too crazy about spoilers, really. And, if it was in the the previews, it's not 'really' a spoiler...Well, not if you're currently watching the show, anyway!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

brebeans said:


> Calm down, it's only a tv discussion forum..


I am perfectly calm. 

Perhaps you need to follow your own suggestion. My post was only advice, after all. No need to start making bad assumptions about someone's emotional state for no good reason.

If you want to discuss this season of Nurse Jackie, why not create a new thread with the title "Nurse Jackie Season 5 (spoilers)" ?


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

john4200 said:


> I am perfectly calm.
> 
> Perhaps you need to follow your own suggestion. My post was only advice, after all. No need to start making bad assumptions about someone's emotional state for no good reason.
> 
> If you want to discuss this season of Nurse Jackie, why not create a new thread with the title "Nurse Jackie Season 5 (spoilers)" ?


Or just change the title of this thread.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

While they didn't follow through entirely with last season's total reboot, there are a lot of interesting threads this season:
Akalitus is getting Alzheimer's (I'm guessing)
The new Female MD is what would have happened had Jackie gone to Medical instead of Nursing School
Her husband is being a dick -- justifiable but he's still a dick
Eddie (the pharmacist) _*really *_needs to get over her--Dude! She was pimping herself to you for oxy!
The cop seems cool, it would be nice to see Jackie in a positive relationship. Although neither of them have the sort of job that is conducive to raising kids
Did you notice that she was leaving a voicemail on the phone of her ex-boss's dead kid --not only does she feel the need to talk to him, but his father hasn't killed the account. 
That's about all I can think of for the first few episodes.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

new thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9647838#post9647838


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Huh. I forgot the green haired kid died. Last season was short and abrupt. I'm liking this season more, although I worry - the sober seasons of Rescue Me were the worst. 

The rehiring of Eddy this season was stupidly written, but they just wanted to get on with it, I suppose. Otherwise I've been enjoying this season and Edie Falco is such a good actress.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I've been staying out of the thread to avoid spoilers, but I just caught up from Season 1, Episode 1. (They removed Season 4 Episode 10 from the VoD lineup just as I was about to watch it! I had to watch Ep 9 in SD.)

Nurse Jackie has been an obsession. I like that the show is in ADD-friendly 30 minute segments. It was my breakfast and lunch activity.

The ensemble cast is first rate. The writing is outstanding, i.e. a few times Dr. Cruz seems to be being a dick and then it quickly became that he was making a wise or compassionate decision. "You think I couldn't handle that patient?" - "I'M the obstetrician." "I moved you to a closer office."

At this point I'm ahead of most of you because Showtime is putting episodes on Showtime on Demand a week early. I've seen "Walk of Shame."

I was wondering how Bobby Cannavalle fit in Nurse Jackie while he was on "Boardwalk Empire." At least they both film in New York. He didn't look so big in "The Station Agent." "Charlie" was his real life son. They looked alike.

They left Dr. Cruz leaving unsaid and off camera. I guess we can assume that the Bay Medical(?) still owns All Saints but when they gave Gloria her job back she unwound Dr. Cruz's changes.

What a hoot it is to have Adam Ferarra on. I only knew him from the American "Top Gear." Who knew he was a good actor. He does play Frank as a decent guy with a gleam in his eye, "Take it all in."

They've had some great guest stars. Rosie Perez was outstanding. So was Joel Grey. That movie critic was the real guy.

Now I need more shows!

Time to catch up on "Shameless."


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

aadam101 said:


> I love this show.


I love this show too.

Edie Falco amazes me - I could probably watch her read the phone book.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

well, not much happened on this week's ep, other than jackie hooking up, then breaking up, with cruz. i'm glad the cop is back in the picture.

then there's the lame punishment for grace. i understand jackie was glad grace called for help, but come on - my parents would have grounded me for life if i had pulled a stunt like that! of course, i would have never called them for help, either - i would have chosen serious bodily injury over calling them, if i were in that deep.

_i still miss o'hara!_


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> well, not much happened on this week's ep, other than jackie hooking up, then breaking up, with cruz. i'm glad the cop is back in the picture.
> 
> then there's the lame punishment for grace. i understand jackie was glad grace called for help, but come on - my parents would have grounded me for life if i had pulled a stunt like that! of course, i would have never called them for help, either - i would have chosen serious bodily injury over calling them, if i were in that deep.
> 
> _i still miss o'hara!_


On the SHO runner video they said that it was about Jackie finally making right choices.

We haven't yet seen what they'll do with Grace. She might have been scared straight.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

netringer said:


> We haven't yet seen what they'll do with Grace. She might have been scared straight.


well, all hope of grace being scared straight went out the window last ep!

i deduced the empty space at the table (when she left campus for lunch) was for danny, but i had him entering from the restroom, not the front door. what i hadn't (but should have) expected was the drug abuse.

also, i'm glad we finally know what's up with akalitus, and that it doesn't appear serious. 5 eps left this season...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> well, all hope of grace being scared straight went out the window last ep!
> 
> i deduced the empty space at the table (when she left campus for lunch) was for danny, but i had him entering from the restroom, not the front door. what i hadn't (but should have) expected was the drug abuse.
> 
> also, i'm glad we finally know what's up with akalitus, and that it doesn't appear serious. 5 eps left this season...


I thought there were only 10 episodes per season which would mean only two left.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

zalusky said:


> I thought there were only 10 episodes per season which would mean only two left.


i think you're right. i thought imdb listed 1-3 at 12 eps each, so i was hoping for more. season 4 had only 10.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

One of the better seasons of Jackie, for me. I just worry they will inevitably have her back to drug use, like Rescue Me with the drinking. I think they've delved deeply enough into that, and have been enjoying her attempts now to reconstruct a life.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm a week ahead of broadcast with Showtime on Demand. They have new episodes up on VoD on Monday.

It gets way worse with Grace.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

netringer said:


> I'm a week ahead of broadcast with Showtime on Demand. They have new episodes up on VoD on Monday.


Can you please keep next weeks broadcast comments in spoilers ?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

*Showtime Renews Nurse Jackie for Season 6*

A few of the stories...

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/nurse-jackie-renewed-season-6-564180

http://www.hitfix.com/news/showtime-renews-nurse-jackie-for-season-6

http://www.chicagotribune.com/enter...wtimemt1thewrap95841-20130606,0,5136794.story

http://tvline.com/2013/06/06/nurse-jackie-renewed-season-6-showtime/


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

SueAnn said:


> Can you please keep next weeks broadcast comments in spoilers ?


I'll stay out of the thread until the following week.



Spoiler



You won't believe what happens at the wedding.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I've seen the season finale.

Watch closely at the last few minutes.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks for the hint. I normally don't bother watching the last few minutes of any show, especially a season finale.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

efilippi said:


> Thanks for the hint. I normally don't bother watching the last few minutes of any show, especially a season finale.


Best to skip the last 5 minutes of the season finale. Then watch those 5 minutes just before next season premiere.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

efilippi said:


> Thanks for the hint. I normally don't bother watching the last few minutes of any show, especially a season finale.


 I figured I'd spoil it for you again.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

netringer said:


> I've seen the season finale.
> 
> Watch closely at the last few minutes.


One, I'm not much of a spoilerphobe. Two, I know you're somewhat tongue-in-cheek with this comment.

Having said that... please just stop. I don't know if you think you're being funny or what, but just stop. We'll just watch it like we always do, enjoying it as it comes. Without being hyper-aware of "the last few minutes".

Please stop.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

I'm not convinced this show works with jackie being sober. And yes, I saw the finale so I have high hopes.

And Kevin is way less of a dick then I would have been to Jackie in those circumstances.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> I'm not convinced this show works with jackie being sober. And yes, I saw the finale so I have high hopes.
> 
> And Kevin is way less of a dick then I would have been to Jackie in those circumstances.


Hey! Spoilers! It's broadcast _tonight!_


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Why does someone stay sober a year, then take one pill? Is this the start of another descent, or a one-off?

Stay tuned...


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

It seemed to be out of the blue but here's what I think: She was staying sober so she could keep her girls. She gave up the girls so the reason to stay sober is gone and she caved.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Why does someone stay sober a year, then take one pill? Is this the start of another descent, or a one-off?
> 
> Stay tuned...





wouldworker said:


> It seemed to be out of the blue but here's what I think: She was staying sober so she could keep her girls. She gave up the girls so the reason to stay sober is gone and she caved.


In the SHO runner they say that Jackie can't cope with pleasant times.

They need her as an addict again to have the show premise back.

I have a feeling that Frank would stay away from her once he knows she's off the wagon.

She's not going to get third chances with friends and work.

I was sure that the gift from Frank was theater tickets or something that would be worthless after that night.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

wouldworker said:


> It seemed to be out of the blue but here's what I think: She was staying sober so she could keep her girls. She gave up the girls so the reason to stay sober is gone and she caved.


That makes a lot of sense.

The feeling I got was that things were going well - too well - and that was when she was going to blow it. When I saw them in bed together it hit me - oh crap, she's going to take that pill.

Then, as she was getting ready for the event I was sitting there saying 'don't do it don't do it' - but I just knew. When she turned around - all at once I thought 'oh no' and 'oh yes'.

Prior to that point I was just worried that she and the cop were finished. I think they had it set up where one would be the most concerned about that, so that her taking the pill would be a shocker.

I agree that Kevin is being less of a dick than he could be. For a while there, and I did call him on this, he was being QUITE the dick.

I think next season is about her skating through, taking the meds again and nobody knowing it, until the end when something else comes down. I don't see how she could use Eddie again though (gawd, he's become grosser and grosser!).


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

I was so disappointed when she took the pill. I yelled "NO" at my TV!! Contrary to some other posts I liked this season and also liked the fact that Jackie was staying clean. The fact that she was an addict (well, always will be considered one) still gave plenty of room for drama and comedy. So I was rooting for her to stay sober!

Gerry


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

This show has a nice ensemble and a lot of Sopranos veterans. Eddie is Father whatisname.

Thor is a decent singer.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

A couple of things:

First...it was a single pill...yes, it screws up her sobriety, but would she even get any kind of high from it? She used to open those up and snort a few of them to get high. 

That being said, was the end at the AA meeting a hallucination? Having O'Hara there, Kevin, her daughter, etc all there...and blowing out a candle at an AA meeting for a 1 year anniversary..never heard of that...seems like an imagined/hallucinated moment.....but going back to the first item...it wouldn't be enough drugs to get her passed out hallucinating.

My guess for the next season is that they will show that after she takes the 1 pill, she goes somewhere and gets more, then is shown passed out hallucinating.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

netringer said:


> Hey! Spoilers! It's broadcast _tonight!_


Crap, so sorry.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

netringer said:


> This show has a nice ensemble and a lot of Sopranos veterans. Eddie is Father whatisname.
> 
> Thor is a decent singer.


Loved Thor singing. I cried. What a baby.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

unixadm said:


> A couple of things:
> 
> First...it was a single pill...yes, it screws up her sobriety, but would she even get any kind of high from it? She used to open those up and snort a few of them to get high.
> 
> ...


Very interesting! If you haven't taken any drugs for a year, one dose would definitely give you a buzz. As far as hallucinating, passing out, etc, I doubt it.

But I like the angle that she wasn't even actually there, etc. I hadn't thought of it. Good writing. 

What I kept thinking was that Zoey and the daughter were going to end up in some kind of awful accident.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Why does someone stay sober a year, then take one pill? Is this the start of another descent, or a one-off?
> 
> Stay tuned...





sharkster said:


> Very interesting! If you haven't taken any drugs for a year, one dose would definitely give you a buzz. As far as hallucinating, passing out, etc, I doubt it.
> ...


The AA mantra is you are always one hit away from hitting bottom all over again. There is no such thing as "one."


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh, I think we all know that. But my reference, and that of the poster I quoted, was only about the one she DID take, that we know of.  It was only about if taking that one pill (or capsule actually) would make her high since she used to take tons of the stuff. I was only saying that after a year of taking nothing, she would likely get a buzz from that one.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I was finally able to watch this season of NJ. I really liked it. She was sober but Grace was taking up the slack. I thought it worked much better than last season. Then she had to go and take the pill...

At least I can watch the current season immediately!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

"I found this pack of Oxies in Grace's room. I took 8 of them."


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I think the series is back on track. Last season was a bit weak for me.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> "I found this pack of Oxies in Grace's room. I took 8 of them."


That's her way of letting Grace know she knows!


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I'll keep watching, but kind of bummed at the latest relapse. Maybe that's realistic, but such a high-functioning addict isn't realistic to begin with. This last dream sequence and relapse just seems like it's been done before. Kinda bored.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I'll keep watching, but kind of bummed at the latest relapse. Maybe that's realistic, but such a high-functioning addict isn't realistic to begin with. This last dream sequence and relapse just seems like it's been done before. Kinda bored.


Yes, I was also disappointed in how quickly Jackie relapsed! Supposedly the stress of Grace coming home to Mama pushed Jackie over the edge (again) but doesn't she realize unless she is OK with Grace becoming as much of an addict as she is the only way to help Grace is to STAY CLEAN! But I guess expecting a hard core addict to think logically is not realistic!

And it seemed to me that during this season, before this last attempt to get clean, she was taking even more drugs than she did in earlier seasons.

Gerry


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> such a high-functioning addict isn't realistic to begin with.


actually i think the scary thing is that it is very realistic.
high functioning addicts can coast along for years until they hit rock bottom.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Remind me: when Jackie told the new boyfriend that Kevin cheated on her, was that a lie or merely a half truth?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

aindik said:


> Remind me: when Jackie told the new boyfriend that Kevin cheated on her, was that a lie or merely a half truth?


Kevin did cheat on her. As I recall, she was in the process of confessing her own cheating when he shocked her with his confession.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Next to last episode of this season. Did you spot what Zoey spotted?



Spoiler



"Nancy Wood's" driver's license picture was the picture of Helen that Zoey took on her phone. Jackie asked for Zoey to send it to her.


Yeah, I'm aggravated that we get dragged down with Jackie again, but what are they going to write about otherwise? It can't be all of Strawberries and cream for Jackie. What they make fresh is all of the conniving that Jackie gets way with. She has shut down every person that isn't getting her more dope.

It's about to fall apart.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> Next to last episode of this season. Did you spot what Zoey spotted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first I didn't make the connection. Why was she looking at the license like that? It was when she


Spoiler



was looking at her phone that I realized it was the same photo she sent to Jackie's phone.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I was surprised that Zoey would turn Jackie in so quickly. Does she not realize that Jackie is likely going to jail for what Zoey is going to accuse her of? Or is Zoey not really turning Jackie in like we were led to believe?


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, that took me a bit to figure out as well, at first I thought that the nun's name really was "Nancy Wood" and Jackie stole her identity to get the Drivers License. It was only when Zoey looked at the picture on her phone that I realized I had it backwards. 

I was wondering if they were going write Zoey out of the series, but now I'm think that Jackie's recommendation is going to be a millstone around her neck.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> Next to last episode of this season. Did you spot what Zoey spotted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhh! Thanks for that (the spoiler-tagged bit). I did not catch that and was confused as to her reaction and what will ensue, per the preview for next week. I even watched that scene twice and was just not getting it. D'oh!


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

sharkster said:


> Ohhhhhh! Thanks for that (the spoiler-tagged bit). I did not catch that and was confused as to her reaction and what will ensue, per the preview for next week. I even watched that scene twice and was just not getting it. D'oh!


YES, THANKS! I also did not get it and now it all makes sense.

Gerry


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I thought it was the signature but that explanation makes more sense. Jackie is such an unsympathetic character now its reduced my motivation to watch the series.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Ah! I finally got it. I didn't get why Zoey was so interested in the license and then I was wondering what it meant and I finally got it. Jackie asked the nun to help her out with the scam. She couldn't use a current picture as she looked like crap so she used Zoey's picture to create a fake license. I thought she had actually stolen the nun's real identity. Instead, she was creating an identity for Nancy Wood so people would blame the nun instead of her.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

BeanMeScot said:


> Ah! I finally got it. I didn't get why Zoey was so interested in the license and then I was wondering what it meant and I finally got it. Jackie asked the nun to help her out with the scam.


And why would the nun help Jackie? Answer: Jackie would give the nun what she wanted, death. That makes Jackie a murderer as well as a drug addict.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Zoey was basically the last person Jackie hadn't conned, so this should be hitting the proverbial bottom. Zoey's the most sympathetic character in the entire show, so it gets to the audience's emotional buttons.

Zoey might not have reported it but for the mistake Jackie made on the insulin order that almost killed a patient. Zoey is a professional and caring nurse and knows that if Jackie is seriously using again that it's a danger to patients.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> And why would the nun help Jackie? Answer: Jackie would give the nun what she wanted, death. That makes Jackie a murderer as well as a drug addict.


Jackie didn't kill her, that I saw. She had a cardiac contusion and with her debilitated state, it was going to kill her, it was just a matter of time.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

MikeAndrews said:


> Next to last episode of this season. Did you spot what Zoey spotted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right. what bothers me is why Jackie wouldn't think about Zooey actually checking that afterwards and noticing it.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

b_scott said:


> right. what bothers me is why Jackie wouldn't think about Zooey actually checking that afterwards and noticing it.


Ordinarily, Jackie would have stayed there until the lady died. She wanted to but she had the wedding. Plus, she isn't thinking very clearly. We saw her almost kill a patient while high a little earlier the same day.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

BeanMeScot said:


> Ordinarily, Jackie would have stayed there until the lady died. She wanted to but she had the wedding. Plus, she isn't thinking very clearly. We saw her almost kill a patient while high a little earlier the same day.


but that doesn't matter, since the reason to do the ID was so that someone ELSE would look at it and see the name.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

b_scott said:


> but that doesn't matter, since the reason to do the ID was so that someone ELSE would look at it and see the name.


No it wasn't. The nun had already said the name out loud to everyone that worked in the ER. No one needed to see the id to know her name was Nancy Wood.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

BeanMeScot said:


> Jackie didn't kill her, that I saw. She had a cardiac contusion and with her debilitated state, it was going to kill her, it was just a matter of time.


You didn't see it but I think it's implied. Jackie could have given her something to hasten her death. At least that's what I got out of it.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> You didn't see it but I think it's implied. Jackie could have given her something to hasten her death. At least that's what I got out of it.


It's possible but there was never any hint of it, that I recall. We didn't see what transpired between them when Jackie asked to talk to her. The only thing we saw was Jackie talking to Akalitis and telling her about the cardiac contusion. The consusion was real as Jackie and Coop were talking about it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> And why would the nun help Jackie? Answer: Jackie would give the nun what she wanted, death. That makes Jackie a murderer as well as a drug addict.


Nah. They - Dr. Coop an' all - had already decided that Helen's injuries were fatal - which on its own is weird. You'd think they put her on life support or something.

Helen wanted to repay "angel" Jackie so Jackie told her how.

You'd think that the pharmacy would have a surveillance camera so they had recorded "Nancy Wood." At a minimum the pharmacist could give the DEA a description.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

BeanMeScot said:


> No it wasn't. The nun had already said the name out loud to everyone that worked in the ER. No one needed to see the id to know her name was Nancy Wood.


then explain why she needed to make her the ID


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

b_scott said:


> then explain why she needed to make her the ID


So Zoey could catch Jackie, obviously.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

john4200 said:


> So Zoey could catch Jackie, obviously.


 LOL


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

It probably would have looked bad to have an id pop up with some other name on it.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The ID was just to support the cover story. If she had ID with another name then it would raise flags as well as no ID at all. Then it could be a mentally challenged patient in the last hours of life just uttering whatever she heard from others convos from her bed saying she's Nancy Wood.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

AFAIK, religious orders take care of their own, so Sister Helen would have gotten all of the help she needed, even for alcoholism and worse.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

BeanMeScot said:


> It probably would have looked bad to have an id pop up with some other name on it.


But she used a picture gotten from a nurse that would have looked at the ID after she died. Come on. She's sloppy but she's not stupid.



MikeAndrews said:


> AFAIK, religious orders take care of their own, so Sister Helen would have gotten all of the help she needed, even for alcoholism and worse.


The nun left a long time ago.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

b_scott said:


> But she used a picture gotten from a nurse that would have looked at the ID after she died. Come on. She's sloppy but she's not stupid.


She's not stupid. She's high. How often have you seen her almost kill someone? She did just that an hour or so earlier. How clearly do you think she is thinking? She took her DRUG DEALER to her husband's wedding. Hell, she took drugs from Eddie's pharmacy. She was always very careful about taking anything from where she worked. That's why she hasn't been caught. She is spiraling downward.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

We should have a "Jackie hits bottom" scorecard.

1) Losing hubby?
2) Rehab?


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

MikeAndrews said:


> You'd think that the pharmacy would have a surveillance camera so they had recorded "Nancy Wood." At a minimum that pharmacists coudl give teh DEA a description.


Jackie filled the prescription at a "Local Drug Store" they don't all have surveillance video at the pharmacy counter (and Jackie probably made sure that this drug store didn't have one before filling the scrip). I don't know if it was the hospital or the DEA that questioned the pharmicist, but they said that "Nancy Wood" wore a leather jacket (which belonged to the drug dealer's girlfriend -- and Jackie used the GF's credit card to buy the dresses for her daughters to attend the wedding). When someone mentioned that to Jackie she said "Leather Jacket -- maybe she was a biker, check if we had any motorcycle accident victims"


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I didn't realize it was the same picture at all 
Thanks for pointing that out -


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I didn't like how her sponsor allowed herself to be committed to rehab. Once she realized what Jackie was pulling, you'd think she'd check out (or not check in) and go on a rampage of revenge.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Jackie deliberately incapacitated her exactly because she didn't want her to be able to do that. Antoinette was causing trouble so she use the moment of weakness against her.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

BeanMeScot said:


> Jackie deliberately incapacitated her exactly because she didn't want her to be able to do that. Antoinette was causing trouble so she use the moment of weakness against her.


I know that Jackie set her up, but it's not like a random nurse can have someone committed to rehab against their will. So instead of walking away with the rehab staff, shouting at Jackie, she could have walked out and gone straight to Akolitis.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I know that Jackie set her up, but it's not like a random nurse can have someone committed to rehab against their will. So instead of walking away with the rehab staff, shouting at Jackie, she could have walked out and gone straight to Akolitis.


I don't think so. When someone is drunk like that, I doubt they can let them just walk out because of liability issues. If they hurt themselves or someone else, the rehab center could be liable. They would have had to call the police, at the least. She wouldn't have been free to go. Someone can be held against their will for 48 hours for evaluation.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

BeanMeScot said:


> I don't think so. When someone is drunk like that, I doubt they can let them just walk out because of liability issues. If they hurt themselves or someone else, the rehab center could be liable. They would have had to call the police, at the least. She wouldn't have been free to go. Someone can be held against their will for 48 hours for evaluation.


That is incorrect. She cannot be held against her will by rehab personnel, and they are certainly NOT liable for failing to kidnap or imprison someone.

Now, if the police were there, it would be possible that she could be taken to a hospital and evaluated by doctors and psychiatrists who could decide she needs to be held against her will. But that is extremely unlikely to happen in this case.

If she wanted to walk out of that rehab door, all she had to do was walk out. The rehab personnel might try to persuade her not to, but they cannot force her. Of course, if she could not walk out on her own power, that would be a different story. But that did not appear to be the case.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Even cops can't take a person to the (mental) hospital. They are not doctors.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I didn't like how her sponsor allowed herself to be committed to rehab. Once she realized what Jackie was pulling, you'd think she'd check out (or not check in) and go on a rampage of revenge.


Could have gone that way, sure. But Jackie's sponsor evidently realizes that she has to take care of herself now that she's relapsed. And she might suspect Jackie is about to hit bottom very hard all without anyone's assistance.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

MikeAndrews said:


> Even cops can't take a person to the (mental) hospital. They are not doctors.


Did you forget the smiley face?


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

MikeAndrews said:


> The AA mantra is you are always one hit away from hitting bottom all over again. There is no such thing as "one."


One's too many and a hundred's not enough...

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I wonder where she was going to fly to. Or how she was going to do with a suitcase full of drugs through TSA. 

Is this show coming back? Maybe they always end it on the assumption that it won't, so end the season as if it could be a series finale. Hard to see how she comes back from this to All Saints. I suppose Zoey could continue to hide the faked ID and Federal offense, but that makes her an accessory and crazy stupid. 

Maybe that was medicine and she was heading to Guatemala to care for the needy? I didn't see where her ticket was going to.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

It was already renewed for a 7th season that will air in 2015.

http://www.seat42f.com/nurse-jackie-renewed-for-seventh-season.html

Addicts don't think clearly but she may have been planning to check the bag at curbside.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Bob Coxner said:


> It was already renewed for a 7th season that will air in 2015.
> 
> http://www.seat42f.com/nurse-jackie-renewed-for-seventh-season.html
> 
> Addicts don't think clearly but she may have been planning to check the bag at curbside.





Spoiler



Dr Coop isn't coming back Peter Facinelli is going to star in a new show called Odyssey not sure how they will write him out in the new season given Carrie announced she is pregnant. Perhaps false alarm/lie followed by Coop resigning



As to the season finale EP. I don't understand Eddie at all. He gives her a suitcase full of drugs and bids her on her way to 'turn back the clock'. There is no way that route turns out good for her and I don't see why he wouldn't see it the same way. She was going to basically kidnap her kids too.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I just couldn't watch anymore. Too much negative energy. But if that is so, how did I love Breaking Bad to the very end, and now why am I am rewatching the shows? I guess I don't make sense.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

Ment said:


> As to the season finale EP. I don't understand Eddie at all. He gives her a suitcase full of drugs and bids her on her way to 'turn back the clock'. There is no way that route turns out good for her and I don't see why he wouldn't see it the same way. She was going to basically kidnap her kids too.


Yeah, that didn't make sense to me....where did the drugs come from anyway? I would think that they would all trace back to Eddie and there is no way he would jeopardize his career and life for her at this point. He used get her drugs, but that was a little at a time, not 1/2 a suitcase full.

Wonder where she was flying to....if she was planning on doing all those drugs, why get on a plane and fly somewhere to do it...might as well just go home and OD if that was her intention. Even as a drug addict, her actions didn't make any sense.

Other thing that bugged me was that the drugs flew all over the car...she zipped up the suitcase when she changed her shirt...even if she didn't, the impact wasn't so strong that it would have popped open all the childproof caps. Assuming the suitcase was open, the closed bottles would have been on the floor, but not all the pills. Totally unrealistic.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

unixadm said:


> ...Other thing that bugged me was that the drugs flew all over the car...she zipped up the suitcase when she changed her shirt...even if she didn't, the impact wasn't so strong that it would have popped open all the childproof caps. Assuming the suitcase was open, the closed bottles would have been on the floor, but not all the pills. Totally unrealistic.


Artistic license. Cinematic excess.

You'd think that the cops would have asked her for ID at the accident scene long before she got into her SUV to leave. What reason was there for an extra ambulance to be heading _in_ at that point when it was all over?

I don't think we'll see Adam Ferrara "Sgt. Frank" again, either. He'll be back on Top Gear. He did a good job in acting, though.

There's no way they can back Jackie out of this one. Next season has to be her dealing with not being a nurse anymore, much less with the criminal charges. If it becomes known that Jackie is Nancy Wood, than as Zoey said, it's a federal felony to steal the DEA number. (Not that it would be hard for anybody at the hospital to have the number which is one every prescription the doctor writes.)

That scene where Jackie was trying to double talk Zoey out of it while she said, "I was there" was a killer.

Hey guys, this is supposed to be a comedy. Yuck, yuck.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I was thinking of various scenarios but that ending just blew it out of the water.

When she left the hospital after Zoe told her she had the hard evidence, I had expected her to drive straight to the Rehab clinic. In fact I thought just before Grace walked out that that was the Rehab place.

Then I figured after the accident scene that she would drive to the Rehab clinic.

When she did not zip the suitcase shut I new something was up. The pills flying around seemed to be a ode the opening credits with pills everywhere.

Its hard to believe she could go into Diversion now with the cops catching all the pills in the car. 

I suppose they could do like Shameless and send her to Jail for a while but at this point its seems that there is no way her license is not revoked. Perhaps the next season is all in prison and nobody but she comes back!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

zalusky said:


> I was thinking of various scenarios but that ending just blew it out of the water.
> 
> When she left the hospital after Zoe told her she had the hard evidence, I had expected her to drive straight to the Rehab clinic. In fact I thought just before Grace walked out that that was the Rehab place.
> ...


Me, too!

Since AMC did a Nurse Jackie catch-up marathon I happened to re-watch the "Rat on a Cheeto" episode where Antoinette tells her that she's not going to abandon her, and how her husband was killed in her car. That was just one of Jackie's later victims.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I was wondering where Jackie was planning to fly to, too. My best guess is that since they showed on TV how people needed help with flooding in Louisiana that is where she was headed so that she could start a new life as a nurse there.
Best answer I can come up with.

Correction: according to another post, it's flooding in Miami, so she's heading there.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Ment said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Coop isn't coming back Peter Facinelli is going to star in a new show called Odyssey not sure how they will write him out in the new season given Carrie announced she is pregnant. Perhaps false alarm/lie followed by Coop resigning





Spoiler



yeah he is, he's in half the season he said.

"The good news is that Nurse Jackie fans will get plenty of Coop this season before he bows out. "I'm doing almost half of season seven so I'm around," Facinelli promises. He also insists he has no idea how he's being written off the series. "I don't know yet, I'm leaving it up to the writers but I hope they don't kill me off!""


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

jamesbobo said:


> I was wondering where Jackie was planning to fly to, too. My best guess is that since they showed on TV how people needed help with flooding in Louisiana that is where she was headed so that she could start a new life as a nurse there.
> Best answer I can come up with.


I thought she was flying out of the country to escape?

I think the people on TV was a metaphor when she said "weren't they warned"? and he said "some people think they can ride out the storm"


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

I think she was headed to Miami, remember while she was "drying out" in her house with her sponsor, Eddie and the cop (and saying they "went to Miami" on vacation) a bad hurricane hit Miami, which kind of messed with their cover story. I think the drugs weren't all "pain pills" but things like antibiotics and other stuff that is needed in a disaster area, and the theory was to "finesse" all the drugs in her possession by saying she was working for a relief agency. 

I can't see how they get another season out of this, unless it is "Prison Nurse Jackie", because there is no way any hospital would hire her.

BTW am I the only one that thinks Carrie stole one of Coop's sperm samples and artificially inseminated herself?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

pretty sure next season is the last, no?


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

tiassa said:


> BTW am I the only one that thinks Carrie stole one of Coop's sperm samples and artificially inseminated herself?


ohhhh...good pickup...didn't even think of that...but the whole "Coop donating his sperm" storyline, then her getting pregnant all makes sense now.



Spoiler



That may be part of how they write him out of the show too...he finds out, get's pissed and walks out on All Saints completely


----------

